# Will the Rain Ever Stop



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok, so it's raining again and my basement's flooded AGAIN. Five years in this house and we've had no problems until this year. It's like monsoon season out there. We had over 6" today (so far) and it's not stopping until Saturday!!!

I just hope the power stays on so I can at least work on my Deer Head project. I have made a little headway (lol) with it at work today and plan on doing a little more this evening.

Stupid rain. I just want to plant my corn and pumpkins for crying out loud!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

sorry to hear about your basement flooding Zombie. that really sucks.
Hopefully the rain will let up sooner than they expect.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I understand Zombie. It's cold and raining here today too, AGAIN! Last week it was 85 degrees and sunny so we decided it was time to open the pool. Took the cover off and now look at it...it hasnt been above 70 degrees all week and it's rained so much I have to pump some of the water out! Well, maybe it will rain so much now that come October, there won't be any rain left. We got saturated last year and there were strong northeast winds too. It made set up almost impossible! Maybe if Roadkill can send some of his hot, dry weather over to the east coast, we can get past this mess.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I feel for you, so what's up with the leaking?
Block wall filling up with water, high water table...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Not leaking... well a little.

I live in an old house, and the foundation is old-school granite stones, so there are a few places it leaks in. The problem is, the floor is a gravel floor and we've had record rainfall this year, which has caused the water table to rise immensely. It's not normally like this. In fact, until this year, the only water we've had in the basement was back in last October when we had exactly the same weather.

Watch the news man, parts of Massachusetts are flooding. We just got relief money from the feds. What a mess.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I'd kill for rain right now. 
We've only got about 2" all _year_. 
Fire danger is Very, Very high.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Raxl, don't mean to laugh, but the 2" thing makes me giggle


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I could start collecting and mailing the rain to you Raxl.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

I can totally sympathize Raxl. We are under severe drought here as well. Temps "officially" are in the upper 90s but when the air is so hot it burns your mouth - that's gotta be hotter. I know I have personally seen 106 on my truck temp gague (no - not the engine) which seems more realistic.

Houses are literally shifting overnight. I have about 1/2 my windows that cannot open and most of my doors are unable to close. Even watering the foundation is doing no good now.

While I totally sympathize with folks having flooding and rain - I would gladly take a lot of that to avoid this lethal heat we are having. Since breaking the 100 mark in March - the heat here is unrelenting. We are having brush-fires and burn bans all over the state right now. It's the dust bowl all over again I tell ya.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Lot's of weather trouble. Global warming..hoo-boy...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I could also use some rain...feast or famine, I guess. I'm wondering how hurricane season is going to treat us this year.

/typing after drinking a whole bottle of wine is HARD!!!


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

roadkill said:


> I can totally sympathize Raxl. We are under severe drought here as well. Temps "officially" are in the upper 90s but when the air is so hot it burns your mouth - that's gotta be hotter. I know I have personally seen 106 on my truck temp gague (no - not the engine) which seems more realistic.
> 
> Houses are literally shifting overnight. I have about 1/2 my windows that cannot open and most of my doors are unable to close. Even watering the foundation is doing no good now.
> 
> While I totally sympathize with folks having flooding and rain - I would gladly take a lot of that to avoid this lethal heat we are having. Since breaking the 100 mark in March - the heat here is unrelenting. We are having brush-fires and burn bans all over the state right now. It's the dust bowl all over again I tell ya.


i know what ya mean about the burn ban ........were not in the hundreds but solid 95 lately ......humidity is whats zapping energy 95% HA! step outside and walk to car and bam dripping sweat.....loose 5 pounds for 10 footsteps lol....and yall know if you need rain just wash and wax your car park it outside and watch the clouds line up


----------

